# Deadlift killing my back. What am I doing wrong?



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have always shied away from the deadlift as I have a relatively weak lower back and have pulled muscles in it before in the past doing various things. I am currently on my first test-e cycle and have re-introduced the deadlift back into my routine (to try and strengthen my back) at a relatively comfortable weight. However an hour after I finish my lower back starts to really ache at the base of my spine and does so for a couple of days and even impacts walking. It has been like this the last 3-4 weeks and has not improved. I am following good technique, keeping my head up, back straight (as straight as I can), etc - but no joy.

Anyone got any tips on how to stop this back issue? Would a belt help perhaps, or is there a different type of deadlift I can do to place less strain on my lower back?


----------



## jpt (May 15, 2007)

Hi mate you could try sumo deadlifts instead.Sumo's are wide stance deadlifts.Maybe it helps


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Does your lower back tighten up after working it out?? And getting up, walking, sitting down etc is uncomfortable??

Geo


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

How is your core strength overall ?Sounds like it could be down to form.

If possible could get someone to use a phone camera and video you doing a set ? Post it up online , youtube or similar then post the link here and it will give people a better chance to advise you on form etc.


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Geo said:


> Does your lower back tighten up after working it out?? And getting up, walking, sitting down etc is uncomfortable??
> 
> Geo


Yes, pretty much. It starts to tighten up within about 30 mins and I start to hunch when walking (can't walk with straight back). Does it every time. Is it possible that I am simply someone who shouldn't be doing a deadlift because my back is weak?


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

hertderg said:


> How is your core strength overall ?Sounds like it could be down to form.
> 
> If possible could get someone to use a phone camera and video you doing a set ? Post it up online , youtube or similar then post the link here and it will give people a better chance to advise you on form etc.


That's a good idea but don't have a camera phone that has mpg facility unfortunately.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is something i have suffered with.

I struggle because i'm 6ft3.

I've switched to doing partial dead lifts, utilising the last 3/4 of the movement.

Or as 'jpt' said, try sumo's.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ha ha no dude you cant get out of dead lifting that easy, ha.

Sounds like you have the same problem i had. It sounds like you have a lower lumbar which has popped out on your vertibrea, this tends to affect movement and also tightens up after being worked out.

Only way to release is it, is to have it popped back in. When i say its agony getting this done believe me, i got mine done about 2 wks ago, and the relief when it was popped back in was unreal. I could bend over, dead lift, Squat no problem, and no pain.

Id go get it checked out dude, stop dead's just now until you see someone about it.

A good old school chiropractor will do it.

Geo


----------



## dudeson (May 8, 2007)

if you keep having discomfort doing this excercise, I wouldn't do it. tbh, if your not into sports, or into competing, I would stay away from deadlifts unless you keep really good form . Too many people try and do heavy weight, and compromise their form, which is a recipe for disaster. I used to do a lot of cleans, and eventually hurt my back pretty bad. just be careful, deadlifts are a great way to add thickness to your back but not everyone is cut out for it. Make sure you are icing if it hurts. and maybe try riding a bike or stretching it out before and after, riding a bike gets your nerves gliding along their pathways and can loosen up your glutes where they attach to your low back loosen up tight muscles.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Did you have constant pain in the area Geo?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Tommo said:


> Did you have constant pain in the area Geo?


Yeah dude was more like a constant pain of being uncomfortable, i had to crack my lower back to try and easy it off. This did work for like 4hrs then my back was tight again.

It really does sounds alot like what i had, its very common this injury but easy to rectify.

Geo


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Geo said:


> Ha ha no dude you cant get out of dead lifting that easy, ha.
> 
> Sounds like you have the same problem i had. It sounds like you have a lower lumbar which has popped out on your vertibrea, this tends to affect movement and also tightens up after being worked out.
> 
> ...


You might be right. Last summer I lifted a heavy plant pot out of the car and felt a searing pain at the base of my spine and doubled over. I couldn't walk for 2 days and it took a week for the pain to go. It seems fine now (except after deadlifting) but I wonder if I did something that has not fully healed.


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

dudeson said:


> if you keep having discomfort doing this excercise, I wouldn't do it. tbh, if your not into sports, or into competing, I would stay away from deadlifts unless you keep really good form . Too many people try and do heavy weight, and compromise their form, which is a recipe for disaster. I used to do a lot of cleans, and eventually hurt my back pretty bad. just be careful, deadlifts are a great way to add thickness to your back but not everyone is cut out for it. Make sure you are icing if it hurts. and maybe try riding a bike or stretching it out before and after, riding a bike gets your nerves gliding along their pathways and can loosen up your glutes where they attach to your low back loosen up tight muscles.


I tend to agree with you. I have read a bit about sumo deadlifts which another poster suggested and which seem to take some of the pressure away from the lower back and encourage better form. My problem is that my back arches slightly anyway and so keeping it straight in a conventional deadlift is extremely difficult.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you need to be clear on whether your form is good or not first as this is most likely the root of the problem. Deadlifts are as tough as anything you will do in the gym and form can slip easily on the last couple of reps. I would really try to get a vid up on youtube but failing this get someone who knows what they are doing to watch your full deadlift workout not just a couple of reps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

get it checked out by a health professional like your GP first off.

secondly i'd drop the deadlifting, its too much of a liability for you and to be honest, many bodybuilders do not see the same love affair for this exercise.

Sure it can be a great mass builder but you can still build a great physique without them.

i was in a similar scenario to you and once it healed i never looked back


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice. I will try my GP re back issues and if given the all clear may start with the sumo deadlift and see how I fare with that. Cheers. Otherwise may simply not do the deadlift.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

I had the same problem. Sumo's helped a lot as did i believe concentrating on weighted Crunches and proper warming up and stretching. I used to rush in the gym due to being short of time. See your doc and check that you are not overlooking any of these factors , Good deadlifting takes a lot of technique evaluation. Take videos on a mobile and compare to you tube vids. Its a very misunderstood exercise from what i hear sometimes


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i have powerlifted for many years and have seen this many, many times.

when deadlifting make sure the weight stays as close to your knees as possible, you should almost feel it taking the skin on your legs away (further away equals more strain on lower back)

keep you hands to the edge of the first knurling on a oly bar so your hands are basically as wide as your stance, any wider and there is more back involvement.

get the weight moving by taking your shoulders back, sitting into the weight, pushing with your legs, then using your back. keep your head up/straight ahead at all times.

your back should hardly be hurting after that


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd advise going to a chiropractitioner or physiotherapist to have a look

I know someone who had the same pains and found out he had one leg longer than the other. Less uncommon than you would think :s


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

I agree, get it checked first, but I can assure you the Dr will say ' Don't lift weights'

Pain in the lower back may and I say may, cos we are all different, caused by you using the wrong position when you start the lift, causing pressure on the lower back muscle area.

Your stance for Deadlift should be the same as the lowest part of a Squat, so get into a squat position, quads at right angle to the floor, toes under the bar, grip the bar, straighten up untill your arms are locked, then it's a case of keeping your eyes fixed on something so it lifts your head up, by keeping your head at that angle it will keep your back straight, now drive your feet thru the floor, untill your upright.

The only part of your body that should be lifting is your Quads.

I'm sorry if I've just told you how to suck eggs.

But sometimes we all need to check our correct way of lifting,

Good luck,


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

Although you may already, make sure you work on your abdominals also as this works along side your lower back keeping your core strong. You shoulnd't really work one without the other.


----------

